# Directv Plus DVR?



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

just saw a new directv commercial, and they mentioned something about a new "Directv Plus DVR".... what is this and when will it be available...


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

It's their own brand without Tivo software. It's due out any day now.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

My first allocation is due on November 7, 2005. The model is R15. 100 hr. recording time, interactive features, VOD, Caller ID, Ir/RF remote, time used/left meter, no phone line requirement and the $100 DVR mail-in rebate has been extended till 2/28/06.

-Robert


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> My first allocation is due on November 7, 2005. The model is R15. 100 hr. recording time, interactive features, VOD, Caller ID, Ir/RF remote, time used/left meter, no phone line requirement and the $100 DVR mail-in rebate has been extended till 2/28/06.
> 
> -Robert


Any word on how much the new DVR will sell for, and will you be required to extend your contract if you buy one?


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Best Buy already has a listing for the new DVR and it shows a $99.99 price:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat03028&id=1122654459818

Also, it says that the unit has "2 sets of A/V outputs". Does that mean that the new receivers can actually output both tuner feeds to the TV? If so, that would allow you to do Picture-in-Picture on your TV set, which is something you cannot do with the current DirectTIVOs. That would be truly awesome.

Another thing I read about the new DVRs is that is will have "bookmarks" so you can mark a point in the show that you want to come back to, and that it will have a 90 minute buffer instead of the current 30 minute buffer.

The one thing I haven't heard is if there will be a 30 second skip, either built-in, or via an easter egg. That could be the biggest disappointment about the new DVRs.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

rrbhokies said:


> Also, it says that the unit has "2 sets of A/V outputs". Does that mean that the new receivers can actually output both tuner feeds to the TV?


Probably not. Dual outputs are presently common. One for the TV and one for a recorder are the usual uses.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

rrbhokies said:


> Any word on how much the new DVR will sell for, and will you be required to extend your contract if you buy one?


The MAP price is $99.99 and DIRECTV has extended the $100 DVR mail-in rebate till 2/28/06.

Yes, adding a DVR to your existing account requires a two year programming commitment.

-Robert


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> no phone line requirement


I talked to DirecTV Movers Connection today and they offered to give me their new DVR free after rebate, but mentioned that it required a land line for the features to work, or else I wouldn't be able to activate the DVR functions like record and pause. Is the rep just going by the old info on Tivo, and that this new DVR doesn't require a phone line?

The problem is I don't have a land line and I've been using various hacks to get my Tivo to connect to DirecTV through the Internet. If this DirecTV DVR doesn't require a phone line, that'd be the answer to my problem!!

Can someone please confirm? Thank you!


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

cornflakes said:


> I talked to DirecTV Movers Connection today and they offered to give me their new DVR free after rebate, but mentioned that it required a land line for the features to work, or else I wouldn't be able to activate the DVR functions like record and pause. Is the rep just going by the old info on Tivo, and that this new DVR doesn't require a phone line?
> 
> The problem is I don't have a land line and I've been using various hacks to get my Tivo to connect to DirecTV through the Internet. If this DirecTV DVR doesn't require a phone line, that'd be the answer to my problem!!
> 
> Can someone please confirm? Thank you!


No one, not even DIRECTV has the R15 DVR. I would assumme the rep was referring the the R10 DVR with TiVo.

We are scheduled to receive our first allocation of R15s on 11/7/05.

-Robert


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, Robert. I think the rep was referring to the R15 because corrected me twice when I called the DVR "the Tivo", the rep said "it's actually not a Tivo but it's a new DVR and it works just like a Tivo", which actually is how I found out that DirecTV has their own DVR now. 

My install date isn't until the 12th, so perhaps the rep is anticipating that it would be available by that time?

When you get your shipment, can you please do us (or me, at least) a big favor and see if it could work properly without a phone line? If so I'm going to call them and ask them to switch my order to an R15! Thank you!!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> My first allocation is due on November 7, 2005. The model is R15. 100 hr. recording time, interactive features, VOD, Caller ID, Ir/RF remote, time used/left meter, no phone line requirement and the $100 DVR mail-in rebate has been extended till 2/28/06.
> 
> -Robert


Does it really have an RF remote?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DirecTV is making progress getting out two key products to consumers just in time for the holiday season. Being shipped to stores nationwide, the DirecTV DVR Plus is expected to become available for sales efforts this week, DirecTV CEO Chase Carey recently said.

Also, the company has launched its HDTV MPEG 4 box in Detroit, as part of the company's efforts to roll out local HDTV service to consumers. Carey said the roll out of local HDTV services by the company will be handled "in a managed way."

Carey pointed out that the company is working on content and programming deals, an effort that includes the debut of live music series CD USA in January. And DirecTV's offering of XM service should ramp up within the next few weeks, Carey said.

www.SkyRetailer.com - reprinted with permission


----------

